# EID MUBARAK



## smussuw

happy eid guys

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## DubaiDream

EID MUBARAK TO ALL ! MAY ALLAH BLESS ALL WITH A GREAT EID


----------



## Gumnaam

Eid Mubarak to our Arab brethren from Pakistan!

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:

:dance:


----------



## Dubai-King

Shouldn't this be in Sky Majlis?

Anyway, I won't let that spoil the party... Eid Mubarak to the UAE forumers!


----------



## Rupmulalauk

Eid Mubarak! :eat:


----------



## Dubai-Lover

happy holidays and have a great eid al fitr


----------



## Jechtman

WOHOOOO
EID MUBARAK EVERYONE!!!


----------



## go mid east

happy eid

see my post here:

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=276637


----------



## dubaiflo

happy happy.
enjoy it.




go mid east said:


> happy eid
> 
> see my post here:
> 
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=276637


:hahaha:


----------



## Ben_Burj

Happy eid, i will still work tomorrow but still happy eid to any one taking some days off.


----------



## Skoulikimou

happy eide to every one


----------



## UAE_CONDOR

happy eide ^_^


----------



## Krazy

eid mubarak to all, although eid is tomorrow for us here


----------



## Ben_Burj

Krazy said:


> eid mubarak to all, although eid is tomorrow for us here


It is also on thursday the eid in the UAE, but i guess you're talking about the USA time zone. So probaly it is not yet thursday in the USA.


----------



## BinALAin

^______________EID MUBARAK TO ALL____________^


----------



## fahed

E I D M U B A R A K 2 @ll

عساكم من العايدين السعيدين الطيبين الناجحين الفايزين ودقي يا ربابة


----------



## ZOHAR

عساكم من العايدين السعيدين الطيبين الناجحين الفايزين ودقي يا ربابة
eid mubarak


----------



## Faz90

EID MUBARAK, even though I don't know if it's tomorrow or Friday
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheers2: :cheers2:


----------



## DUBAI

well happy eid...

Unfortunatly its a nightmare for me. I cant get a bus to Uni! the Pakistanis insist on blocking the street. they all get drunk too, so i realy dont know what there point/problem is!


----------



## BigDreamer

HAPPY EID !!!!


----------

